# Does anyone knead their dough in a food processor?



## alisontomsmum

because i have 2 children under 3 i dont have much time, so use my bread machine nearly every day so i dont have to hand kneed.

trouble id i use it so often its starting to ware out! i only ever use the dough cycle as i prefere to cook my bread in oven, sowas considering getting a better food proccesor instead of new bread machine...

this one...
Buy Kenwood Chrome Food Processor. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

but dont know how well it will kneed dough with its "dough tool"!!!

Any advice?


----------



## ChefJune

Alison, I have used the Cuisinart 14 cup for 24 years (the SAME machine!) ti knead bread. everything from regular white to whole grain with wheat berries, etc.  It holds 7 cups of flour and makes 2 9 x 6 loaves.

Without it, I wouldn't have been making bread regularly.  No two ways about it.  Not sure what brand I would buy if I were getting a new one, but I would surely compare the Kenwood with the two major brands.  Cuisinart is not owned by the same people it was back in 1984. If it were, there would be no contest!


----------



## sparrowgrass

I use my food processor to make bread dough.  There will probably be a recipe with the machine.

Don't overload the machine, and don't process for longer than the directions say.

You will love it--much quicker than the bread machine, and the food processor can be used for many other things as well.


----------



## Andy M.

I use a Kitchen Aid stand mixer to knead dough.  I have only used my FP to make pie crusts.


----------



## Maverick2272

DW prefers to do it all by hand. I tried to talk her into a bread machine or food processor to make it easier so she would do it more often, but she refuses.


----------



## LadyCook61

I use my Kitchen Aid stand mixer for bread dough.


----------



## alisontomsmum

getting a stand mixer was my other thought, im sure it would kneed the dough more effectivly,  butwe are really tight on space (and on a fairly tight budget) so think a foodprccesor would prob be abetter bet, as it can do lots of things.

Thanks for the advice, much more usefull than buying something and THEN finding out it doesnt meet your needs!!!


----------



## ChefJune

I have both, Alison, and altho the KA stand mixer does an outstanding job with bread dough, if I had room for only one of those two appliances, the food processor would win hands down.  It does the bread much faster than the stand mixer, and for my purposes, is far more versatile. 

Just my 5 cents....


----------



## Essiebunny

My KA processor does an outstanding job making dough. Today, I made a pan of pecan rolls which, if I may say so, are great thanks to the food processor.


----------



## wysiwyg

alisontomsmum,
I am not sure where you live, Cooks Illustrated did some Food Processor assessment last year, Kitchen Aid was the best overall, but Cuisinart (not sure which version) was considered the best performer to make dough. I am sure the results can be found on-line.
Let me know if you can't find the link.


----------



## miniman

We use a Kenwood Chef for doing our bread dough. We found that we wore food processors out very quickly when we use then for dough. Mind you I make 6+ batches of bread  a week. Our Kenwood Chef also has a food processor as an attachment which we can use for other things.


----------



## alisontomsmum

im in the uk.... not sure if ive seen much kitchen aid or cuisanart here.

i have actually ordered one now, its kenwood, but a model up from the one i was looking at at first. its had really great customer reviews so hopefully it will live up to them!!!


----------



## alisontomsmum

the model i have comming is the Kenwood FP920 Multipro Food Processor 3.0lt 1000w. hoping not to ware it out with my doughmaking (i make 4-5 batches a week myself) as its worth £150 which is a lot if you are on a tight budget!!


----------



## Katie H

I've never used my food processor to knead my bread dough.  That's because the processor bowl is too small for the quantities of dough I make.  My machine is 30+ years old now and I'm investigating getting a new one with a larger capacity bowl.  I'm seriously considering a 14-cup model even though it's just the two of us here.

Until arthritis and carpal tunnel took over my hands, I did the kneading by hand.  Now I let my bread machine do it.  For me, it's an efficiency technique.  The machine does the kneading and the first rise for me while I'm free to do other things.

As an example, last week I put my bread ingredients in the maker as soon as I got up and by 10 a.m., I had 2 nice loaves of bread already out of the oven.


----------



## Treklady

My daughter and I make bread by hand. Her one counter, I on the other. Whatever machine you use, just make sure the motor can hanpdle the type of dough you are using. Since we grind our own wheat, our dough is much more firm, so if and when I do purchase a mixer, I will have to make sure it can handle the type of dough I am working with.


----------



## Bigjim68

I have a very old bread machine with virtually no frills, and use it constantly to make dough.  Without it, I would not make bread.  Bread machines are so inexpensive now that if mine was wearing out, I would purchase a new one.  I start dough at night and have fresh bread in the time it takes to make coffee and breakfast.  They do, however, take up counter space, and are cumbersome to take in and out of storage daily.


----------



## ChefRuby

I still knead dough with my ten fingers , but that's okay, it can help me to build muscle


----------



## JimInHolland

*Kenwood FP920*



alisontomsmum said:


> the model i have comming is the Kenwood FP920 Multipro Food Processor 3.0lt 1000w. hoping not to ware it out with my doughmaking (i make 4-5 batches a week myself) as its worth £150 which is a lot if you are on a tight budget!!



I also have a Kenwood FP920, and I was wondering if I'd burn it out. I'm trying to make the occasional bread or pizza dough at home, as most recipes call for 10-15 minutes of kneading in a stand-blender with a dough hook. The Kenwood has this plastic paddle for kneading, but I'm wondering if I should adjust time downwards?

(or just go to Aldi and buy a €40 breadmaker - like i have room for such a monster...)


----------



## tupperware

*yep*

Cuisinart 14 cup here also 4 or 5 years old still works( like your old one)

I put the dry ingredients pulse a few times to mix

The add hot water from the tap and process

until it becomes a ball 

It's ready in about 40 seconds to go into a bowl for the first rise.


----------



## JimInHolland

tupperware said:


> Cuisinart 14 cup here also 4 or 5 years old still works( like your old one)
> 
> I put the dry ingredients pulse a few times to mix
> 
> The add hot water from the tap and process
> 
> until it becomes a ball
> 
> It's ready in about 40 seconds to go into a bowl for the first rise.



That's what I mean - many pizza dough recipes say knead for 10-12 minutes in a mixer with a dough hook, while food processor books say 40-60 seconds, sometimes with a metal blade, sometimes with a plastic paddle, but always under a minute - heck of a differential!


----------



## alisontomsmum

The Fodd proccessor working really well. Im putting dry ingrediants first then water with yeast in it and proccess till forms a ball ... about 60-90 seconds like book says. the bread is working really well, despit the VERY reduced kneeding time, so id recomend just doing this. I use the plastic dough hook never the blade.


----------



## JimInHolland

I wasn't clear before so - while I've done pizza dough a few times and the plastic blade is perfect, if you're doing scones, the metal blade works better as you really want to break up the cold butter into the flour.


----------



## LEFSElover

alisontomsmum said:


> this one...
> Buy Kenwood Chrome Food Processor. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .
> but dont know how well it will kneed dough with its "dough tool"!!!Any advice?


I've done it with my cuisinart but not all that much.  I like the beating of the bread myself, it relieves stress and works the arms too
I love the looks of this machine you showcased, is it strong like a Cuisinart, I should maybe ask if it's comparable?  I also can use my KitchenAide for kneading the bread too, but also, don't much, again, preferring ye ole arms.


----------

